# More US Forces to Saudi Arabia



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2019)

More Patriot missiles and a destroyer is being deployed to a fill a gap in SAM coverage. Whats really needed is Israels Iron Dome syste. The US has ordered 2 batteries from Israel but are not expected untik 2021. 

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/09/article/us-could-deploy-israels-iron-dome-to-saudis/ 

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/10/the-us-is-sending-another-warship-and-more-missiles-to-the-middle-east-amid-iran-tensions.html


----------



## dimsum (23 Sep 2019)

An Israeli system to protect Saudi and the UAE?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Sep 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> An Israeli system to protect Saudi and the UAE?



They are better allies than they publically project.

"The enemy of my enemy is my friend..."


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2019)

It looks like the Saudi plan is working as intended....  :


Saudi Arabia won’t attack Iran. But it may pay someone else to 

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/22/saudi-arabia-iran-us-middle-east-saudis


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2019)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> They are better allies than they publically project.
> 
> "The enemy of my enemy is my friend..."


 :nod:  Not as prickly as in the past to each other at least in _some_ areas, for sure ...


----------



## MarkOttawa (23 Sep 2019)

As long as Saudis promise to buy lots more UK arms to help soften Brexit blow:



> ...
> British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said late Sunday [Sept. 22] while flying to New York [for UNGA] that the U.K. is now "attributing responsibility with a very high degree of probability to Iran" for the attacks by drones and cruise missiles on the world's largest oil processor and an oil field. He said the U.K. would consider taking part in a U.S.-led military effort to bolster Saudi Arabia's defenses...
> https://hosted.ap.org/article/ee973164333e44f4b94ea590590f4ed2/uk-says-iran-responsible-attack-saudi-oil-facilities



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Sep 2019)

We have the defense of SA protected by our proven Patriot system and still 30 drones and cruise missiles snuck through the ADZ undetected. I hope this might be operator error and not a software issue. Of course drones might be better taken out by our new laser systems or MANPADS. I will hope to see an after action report. 8)


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Sep 2019)

Why can't SA defend themselves?


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Sep 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Why can't SA defend themselves?



You mean like Iraq, Kuwait, and any one of a number of other Arab countries?

Alexander the Great apparently wondered the same, right up until the point where his army was absorbed by Asia.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Sep 2019)

This might be a good deployment for Canadian Air defense and get some experience shooting down drones.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Sep 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> This might be a good deployment for Canadian Air defense and get some experience shooting down drones.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabian_Army#Main_equipment

I can $ee why the U$ value$ $audi Arabia.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabian_Army#Main_equipment
> 
> I can $ee why the U$ value$ $audi Arabia.


 :nod:  And why it's so hard to quit the addiction cold turkey.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Sep 2019)

I noticed SA doesn't have any US drones in their inventory. Might be for the best, they seem defective.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-afghanistan-attack-drones-letter/letter-detailing-civilian-presence-failed-to-prevent-deadly-afghan-drone-strike-idUSKBN1W431P


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Sep 2019)

The French would love to sell SA some drones. ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Sep 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> This might be a good deployment for Canadian Air defense and get some experience shooting down drones.



We have an Air Defence capability?


----------



## dapaterson (25 Sep 2019)

All arms air defence is a type of air defence...


----------



## Cloud Cover (26 Sep 2019)

Among the AD systems operated by the Royal Saudi Air Defence are these: Oerlikon Contraves Skyguard 35mm Twin Cannon Short Range air defense system

If I’m not mistaken, Canada had a very similar gun system until about 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Sep 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> Among the AD systems operated by the Royal Saudi Air Defence are these: Oerlikon Contraves Skyguard 35mm Twin Cannon Short Range air defense system
> 
> If I’m not mistaken, Canada had a very similar gun system until about 20 yrs ago.



ADATS

I think the Saudis were the only other customer of that system than Cánada.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 Sep 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ADATS
> 
> I think the Saudis were the only other customer of that system than Cánada.



Nope. Thailand


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Sep 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> All arms air defence is a type of air defence...



Only if it is taught and practiced.


----------



## Cloud Cover (26 Sep 2019)

I was thinking of these, which could probably mess up a drone if the gunners can see it: http://en.rcamuseum.com/artillery-collection/35mm-oerlikon-skyguard-swe


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Sep 2019)

That system with updated radar might be perfect for ant-drone defense. The USMC while onboard a navy ship has used a new system that uses a laser to defeat a drone.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Sep 2019)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Only if it is taught and practiced.



‘Weapons Tight’ for Infantry tends to ensure a lower rate of blue on blue incidents... both in the air and on the ground


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Sep 2019)

The Pentagon is deploying a couple of Patriot batteries and may deploy a THAAD battery. I want to see a deployment of systems capable of defeating a future drone attack.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Sep 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The Pentagon is deploying a couple of Patriot batteries and may deploy a THAAD battery. I want to see a deployment of systems capable of defeating a future drone attack.



It's called 'invading and occupying the offending nation'


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2019)

Saudi is more important to Japan, India and Europe for oil. Fortunately due to fracking the US is now self sufficient.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Oct 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Saudi is more important to Japan, India and Europe for oil. Fortunately due to fracking the US is now self sufficient.



I think Saudi oil is still cheaper though, as it basically oozes out of the ground (Jed Clampett like) vs. having to spend alot of money to extract it.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2019)

The US becoming energy self sufficient is a strategic issue. This way we lessen our need for middle east oil. We dont want to repeat Desert Storm if we can help it although it would require calling up the Guard and Reserves. We no longer have the men in uniform that we used to.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Oct 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The US becoming energy self sufficient is a strategic issue. This way we lessen our need for middle east oil. We dont want to repeat Desert Storm if we can help it although it would require calling up the Guard and Reserves. We no longer have the men in uniform that we used to.




It is, indeed, but there are questions about how long the boom can last.  The US will be a net exporter in 2020, but for how long? The essential element of fracking is that oil is being extracted from "used" fields that had, already, been pumped dry by conventional means ... this is not "new" oil, it is the tail end of old, old fields. Thus for fracking has exceeded expectations, but will it last until 2030 or 2050? That's the _*strategic*_ question.


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Oct 2019)

A change in political control could result in the cessation of fracking. After that, it’s bust and echo.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2019)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It is, indeed, but there are questions about how long the boom can last.  The US will be a net exporter in 2020, but for how long? The essential element of fracking is that oil is being extracted from "used" fields that had, already, been pumped dry by conventional means ... this is not "new" oil, it is the tail end of old, old fields. Thus for fracking has exceeded expectations, but will it last until 2030 or 2050? That's the _*strategic*_ question.



The US has huge energy reserves enough to last a couple of hundred years.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Oct 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The US has huge energy reserves enough to last a couple of hundred years.




Oh ... that's great, but the US _Energy Information Administration_ says that the US has about 40 billion barrels in proven, recoverable oil reserves. Other sources say there are another 45+ billion barrels in other reserves, so far not proven. The USEIA also says that the US consumes 7.5 Billion barrels a year of petroleum products. Let's assume that that is 5 billion barrels of oil consumed a year and that there are 100 billion barrels of recoverable oil in the ground. If the US stops all oil imports, including from Canada, then it's reserves are good for what? 20 years?  :dunno:

Maybe my math is wrong, maybe the data is wrong. :dunno: But, as far as I can see, most sources agree that Venezuela has 300 billion barrels of proven reserves, Saudi Arabia has almost 270 billion barrels, Canada has 170 billion barrels and the USA has 40 billion barrels. So Canada has a century worth of oil in reserve, but the USA?


----------

